# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin raitiolinjat Jätkäsaaren, Laajasalon ja Kalasataman valmistuttua

## Kaid

Uskaltauduin aloittamaan uuden ketjun, koska en löytänyt aiheeseen täysin sopivaa ketjua olemassaolevien joukosta. Ylläpito osannee siivota viestin oikeaan paikkaan jos sovelias ketju oli jäänyt minulta huomaamatta.

Eli, ajatuksia Helsingin raitiolinjastoon tehtävistä muutoksista, kun Jätkäsaaren, Laajasalon ja Kalasataman raiteet on saatu rakennettua?

Oma ehdotukseni (jossa on mukana myös joitain lisäyksiä Ratikka 2015:stä) olisi tälläinen (kartta maantieteellisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan suuntaa-antava):

kartta

Lähtöajatuksena ehdotuksessani oli suurimman osan linjoista olemassaolevien reittiosuuksien säästäminen samanlaisina kun ne tulevat olemaan 2009 alussa. Pidennyksiä on kuitenkin tehty useisiin linjoihin. Pyrkimyksenä oli myös, että mahdollisimman monet linjat (uudet ja vanhat) kulkisivat keskustan läpi ja näinollen pääte/ajantasauspysäkit olisivat keskustan ulkopuolella.

Olemassaoleviin linjoihin tehdyt muutokset:

1: Kasarmitori - Käpylän rautatieasema. Reittiä pidennetty molemmissa päissä. 1A lopetettu.
3B: Kiertää Linjojen ja Sturenkadun kautta Porthaninkadun ja Brahenkadun sijaan. Reitti muuten muuttumaton
6: Arabia - Jätkäsaari. Reitti nykyisen kaltainen Arabiasta Kaivokadulle, mutta kulkee Kampin ja Fredrikinkadun kautta Bulevardille Mannerheimintien sijaan.
8: Arabia - Salmisaari. Lyhyt jatko reitin länsipäässä.
9: Kirugi - Ilmala. Reittiä jatkettu molemmissa päissä vastaamaan alkuperäistä (?) linjaehdotusta.
10: Pikku-Huopalahti - Kruunuvuorenranta. Kiertää keskustassa Aleksin ja Kruunuhaan kautta Laajasaloon vievälle radalle.

Uudet linjat:

2: Munkkisaari - Kalasatama - Itä-Pasila. Alkuvaiheessa reitti olisi todennäköisesti lyhyempi, esim. Eira (1A:n nykyinen päätepysäkki) - Kalasatama, uusien alueiden valmistuessa linjaa voitaisiin jatkaa täyteen pituuteensa.
5: Munkkivuori - Eira - Kauppatori. Keskustaa kiertävä linja, tarjoaa yhteyden Munkkivuoreen ja täydentää Kolmosia Töölössä ja Ullanlinnassa.
11: Vallila - Sompasaari - Laajasalo. Laajasalon yhteyden lisäsksi täydentää Kolmosta ja Ykköstä Vallilassa ja Kalliossa, sekä tarjoaa toisen raitioyhteyden Kalasataman/Sompasaaren alueelta.
12: Jätkäsaari - Yliskylä. Tarjoaa yhteyden Rautatientorille ja Kamppiin sekä Jätkäsaaresta että Laajasalosta.

Kommentteja, parannusehdotuksia?

----------


## SD202

Hieno kartta ja hyviä ideoita!

Silmiin pistää linjan 1 todella lyhyt pidennys Kasarmitorille. Eli ehdottaisin pientä korjausta: linja 1 jäisi kuten nytkin Kauppatorille ja linjan 5 päätepysäkki siirrettäisiin Katajanokan terminaalin, jolloin saisimme laivamatkustajille ihan oikean linjan.

Toivottavasti muuten linjalla 11 riittäisi kantakaupungin puolella matkustajia.

----------


## Compact

> Silmiin pistää linjan 1 todella lyhyt pidennys Kasarmitorille.


Eikös Kasarmitoria ole jo vuosia sitten esitetty Kauppatorin korvikkeeksi? Projekti pysähtyi siihen, että Kasarmitorin alla on nyt pysäköintihalli, jonka katto on - yllätys yllätys - tehty niin heikoksi, että torialueelle ei voi rakentaa mitään kummoisempaa! Ei ainakaan raitiotieterminaalia.

----------


## vristo

Ykkösen lyhyt pidennys Kasarmintorille on loistava idea minustakin. Korvaisi menetetyt XXs-bussilinjat.

----------


## teme

Olen kyllä tuosta Munkkivuoresta sitä mieltä, että tehdään kunnolla jos tehdään. Siitä ostarilta ei ole kuin joku 600 metriä 10 päättärille, eli voisi yhdistää 4 ja 10 kiertolinjaksi. Samaan voisi sitten yhdistää Laajasalon ja Jätkäsaaren linjoja.

Eli näin:
4: Munkkivuori- Katajanokka. Töölön tulli - Munkkiniemi - Munkkivuori - Pikku Huopalahti  lenkki myötäpäivään, muuten kuten nytten. Päättäri Munkkivuoren ostarilla.
10: Munkkiniemi - Kruunuvuorenranta. Yo. lenkki vastapäivään, ja samaa reittiä kuin 4, mutta Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä Rautatientorin kautta Laajasaloon. Päättäri Munkkiniemen rannassa.

Sitten vielä 4T:n tilalle ja Katajanokan liikennettä täydentämään uusi linja.
2: Katajanokan terminaali - Ruoholahti. Aleksilta Mikonkadun kautta Rautatientorille ja siitä edelleen Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siitä ostarilta ei ole kuin joku 600 metriä 10 päättärille, eli voisi yhdistää 4 ja 10 kiertolinjaksi.


Mutta, entä jos halutaankin jatkaa 10 Haagaan? Olisi toki hyvä, jos kympin päättäriltä pääsisi Munkkivuoreen. Mutta toisaalta siitä on Ilmalaankin jotakuinkin sama matka. Ysin jatko Ilmalasta Munkkivuoreen?  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Mutta, entä jos halutaankin jatkaa 10 Haagaan? Olisi toki hyvä, jos kympin päättäriltä pääsisi Munkkivuoreen. Mutta toisaalta siitä on Ilmalaankin jotakuinkin sama matka. Ysin jatko Ilmalasta Munkkivuoreen?


Eikös tuota joku vihertävä järjestö ehdotellut, voisihan sitä yhdistä vaikka kaikki kolme linjaa. :-)

Mutta riippuu siitä kuinka paljon kiskoa sopii odottaa. Itse toivoisin, että tehtäisiin linjojen jatkot ja raidejokerin paloja samalla.

Nelonen Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, kymppi Huopalahden asemalle Haagan läpi. Jokerikiskot väliin. Arabian ja/tai Kustaa Vaasan tien kiskot Viikkiin/Pihlajamäkeen, ykkönen Oulunkylään ja taas Jokerin kiskot väliin.

Tai jotenkin. Sillä oletuksella että raidejokeri on yhteensopiva nykyisen raitiovaunuverkoston kanssa, nykyisten linjojen jatkaminen sille saakka on mielestäni päivänselvää.

Minusta olisi viisasta ensinnäkin ymmärtää raidejokeri laajemmin ratikkalinjaston pohjoislaajennuksena, ja toiseksi tehdä se suosiolla pala kerrallaan. Ihan siitä syystä että satojen miljoonien ja kymmenien kilometrin ratikkalinjan suunnittelu, päätökset, rahoitus, jne. kestää kauemmin kuin pienemmät hankkeet. Lisäksi ei tarvitsisi odottaa, että bussijokerin sopimus loppuu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nelonen Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, kymppi Huopalahden asemalle Haagan läpi. Jokerikiskot väliin. Arabian ja/tai Kustaa Vaasan tien kiskot Viikkiin/Pihlajamäkeen, ykkönen Oulunkylään ja taas Jokerin kiskot väliin.


Näin toivoisin sen tosissaan menevän.




> Minusta olisi viisasta ensinnäkin ymmärtää raidejokeri laajemmin ratikkalinjaston pohjoislaajennuksena, ja toiseksi tehdä se suosiolla pala kerrallaan.


Jokeri pitäisi nimenomaan nähdä harppauksena tulevaisuuden joukkoliikenteeseen ja pohjoisena poikittaislinjaverkostona, joka tekee kantakaupungista tulevien ratikkalinjojen jatkon pohjoiseen kannattavammaksi. Toivottavasti jo ensimmäisen Jokerin myötä suunnitellaan esim. nelosen, kympin ja kutosen jatkoja pohjoiseen.

----------


## Kaid

Kiitokset palautteesta kaikille tasapuolisesti.




> Silmiin pistää linjan 1 todella lyhyt pidennys Kasarmitorille. Eli ehdottaisin pientä korjausta: linja 1 jäisi kuten nytkin Kauppatorille ja linjan 5 päätepysäkki siirrettäisiin Katajanokan terminaalin, jolloin saisimme laivamatkustajille ihan oikean linjan.
> 
> Toivottavasti muuten linjalla 11 riittäisi kantakaupungin puolella matkustajia.


Linjan 1 jatko Kasarmitorille on lainatta Ratikka 2015:ssä, jossa muutamassa vaihtoehdossa tätä jatkoa oli esitetty. Jos Kauppatorilta olisi mahdollisuus linjaa jatkaa alueelle, jossa ei vielä ole ihan lähietäisyydellä raitioliikennettä minusta tämä mahdollisuus tulisi käyttää; nykyisellään "normiykkösellä" ei oikeastaan ole linjan eteläpäässä kummoisempaa funktiota. Jatko Kasarmitorille toisi linjalle edes jonkinlaisen tarkoituksen myös keskustan päässä.

Linjan 5 päättäminen Katajanokan terminaaliin kävi mielessäni, mutta käytännössä 4T:n korvaaminen Kaivopuistoa ja Eiraa kiertelevällä viitosella huonontaisi yhteyksiä terminaalilta jatkoyhteyksille (eli Rautatientorin ja Kampin alueelle). Toisaalta viitosen päättämisessä Kauppatorille on saman ongalma kuin ykkösen päättämisessä sinne, eli se ei oikeastaan palvele paljon ketään...

Esittämäni linja 11 on erittäin ongelmallinen kantakaupungissa. Tässä jouduin oikeastaan oman suunnitelmani kunnioittamisen uhriksi; alkujaan linjan 11 oli tarkoitus olla ainoa Linjojen kautta kiertävä linja, jolloin sillä olisi ollut selkeä tehtävä alueella mutta kolmostenkin kierättäminen Linjojen kautta teki yhdentoista kantakaupungin osuuden tarpeettomaksi.

Tämän pohjalta päädyin tekemään parannallun version alkuperäisestä ehdotuksestani:

Kartta, versio 2

Käytännössä sama kuin alkuperäinen ehdotukseni, muutamin muutoksin:

5: Munkkivuori - Katajanokka. Kiertää Ullanlinnassa etelämpää Merikadun ja Puistokadun kautta (korvaa paremmin bussilinjan 14). Päätepysäkki keskustassa siirretty Kauppatorilta Katajanokalle (Merisotilaantorille). Jos linjan 1 jatko Kasarmitorille ei onnistu, voidaan ykkönen tässä mallissa päättää nykyiseen tapaan Kauppatorille.
11: Munkkivuori - Laajasalo. Paavalin kirkon sijaan 11 jatkaa Linjoilta Pasilan kautta Munkkivuoreen, tarjoten poikittaisyhteyden pohjoisessa kantakaupungissa. (Pääteysäkki voisi olla myös Munkkiniemessä, mutta mielestäni Munkkivuori tarjoaa yleisesti tasapuolisemmat vaihtomahdollisuudet).

Ja - kun nyt olin karttoja vääntämässä - tein vielä kolmannen muunnoksen samasta aiheesta, joka karsii hiukan edellisen mallimn päällekkäissyyksiä (mutta ei tarjoa kaikilla alueilla yhtä kattavaa palvelua):

Kartta, versio 3

Tässä versiossa nykyinen linja 1 on yhdistetty alkuperäisen ehdotukseni linjaan 11, ja useampia linjoja siirrelty ja/tai nimetty uudelleen. Tämä ehdotus on tehty ennenkuin luin Temen ja Vesa Nurmisen tämänpäiväiset viestit, joskin päädyin linjan 2 kanssa temen ensimmäisessä viestissään ehdottamaan ratkaisuun.

Eli muutetut linjat tässä vaihtoehdossa verrattuna ensimmäiseen ehdotukseeni:

1: Munkkisaari - Kalasatama - Munkkivuori. Käytännössä sama kuin aiempien ehdotuksieni linja 2, mutta kiertää keskustassa Kaivopuiston kautta, ja jatkaa Pasilasta Munkkivuoreen (kuten version 2 linja 11),
2: Katajanokan terminaali - Ruoholahti. Katajanokan terminaalilta Kaivokadulle ja Kamppiin, siitä eteenpäin kuten aiempien ehdotusteni linja 12.
3B, 3T: Ei kulje kahta kertaa Kaivokadun kautta, mutta kulkee Kampin kautta. Numerointi palautettu vastaanmaan tämänhetkistä.
4: 4T lopetettu.
5: Munkkivuori - Ullanlinna. Eteläinen päätepysäkki Merikadulla nykyisen linjan 17 päättärin kohdalla.
11: Käpylän asema - Laajasalo. Käpylästä Hakaniemeen kuten nykyinen linja 1, sieltä Laajasaloon kuten aiempien ehdotusteni linja 11.
12: Marian sairaala - Yliskylä. Lyhennetty reitti keskustassa.




> Nelonen Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, kymppi Huopalahden asemalle Haagan läpi. Jokerikiskot väliin. Arabian ja/tai Kustaa Vaasan tien kiskot Viikkiin/Pihlajamäkeen, ykkönen Oulunkylään ja taas Jokerin kiskot väliin.
> 
> Tai jotenkin. Sillä oletuksella että raidejokeri on yhteensopiva nykyisen raitiovaunuverkoston kanssa, nykyisten linjojen jatkaminen sille saakka on mielestäni päivänselvää.


Tämä olisi ehdottomasti oikea tapa toimia. Yritin ehdotuksissani pitäityä edes jotenkuten nyt suhtis pitkällä suunniteluvaiheessa olemaan raideverkkoon (toki siinä hiukan epäonnistuen, Munkkivuoren ja Töölön lisäkiskot kun eivät suoranaisesti tähän sarjaan kuulu...  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nelonen Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, kymppi Huopalahden asemalle Haagan läpi. Jokerikiskot väliin. Arabian ja/tai Kustaa Vaasan tien kiskot Viikkiin/Pihlajamäkeen, ykkönen Oulunkylään ja taas Jokerin kiskot väliin.


Bussi-Jokerin kuormitetuin osuus on kuitenkin ennemminkin Oulunkylän ja Huopalahden aseman välillä, joten itse aloittaisin yhdistämällä 10 ja 1 vastaavalla tavalla. Sehän toimisi silloin suurelta osin Jokerin edesmenevä lisälinja 52V.

Pitäjänmäen ja Huopalahden aseman yhdistäminen on muutenkin hankalaa, kun Raide-Jokeri kulkisi rantaradan eteläpuolta.

----------


## ultrix

Ja Kaidin toteutusvaiheesta 10 vuotta tulevaisuuteen: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...43ee93704&z=10

(palautteen perusteella kuvitelkaa kympin jatkavan Haagaan ja ysin Ilmalasta Maaliikennekeskuksen kautta Monsakseen)

----------


## SD202

> Ja - kun nyt olin karttoja vääntämässä - tein vielä kolmannen muunnoksen samasta aiheesta, joka karsii hiukan edellisen mallimn päällekkäissyyksiä (mutta ei tarjoa kaikilla alueilla yhtä kattavaa palvelua):
> 
> Kartta, versio 3


Hyviä versioita olet tehnyt. Versio III:ssa ei ole ehkä mitään muuta vikaa kuin se, että Kalasataman raitiotieyhteydet hieman kiertävät keskustaa. Aivan ydinkeskustasta (eli useimmille tarkoittaa samaa kuin Rautatieasema tai Lasipalatsi) ei pääse raitiovaunulla Kalasatamaan - mutta toki metrolla pääsee. Ja toisaalta, jos viet raitiolinjan 1 pois Käpylästä, niin en takaa mitä Käpylä -seura tekisi sinulle.  :Very Happy: 

Linja 2 vaikuttaisi oikein optimaaliselta heilurilinjalta.

Tuosta temen ehdotuksesta vielä sen verran, että esim. Nürnbergissä linjan vaihtaminen päätepysäkillä (kulkusuuntaa vaihtamatta) ei tuota ongelmia ainakaan raitiolinjojen 6 ja 9 kaakkoisella päätepysäkillä:
http://www.vgn.de/media/static/linie...pdf?NoScript=1
Doku -Zentrumissa ei ole mitään kääntösilmukkaa vaan päätepysäkille tulleet vaunut vain jatkavat toisella linjalla eteenpäin, joten miksi tuo systeemi ei toimisi Helsingissä?

----------


## MrArakawa

Ajatuksiani Kaidin I-versiosta.

Oulunkylään pidennetyn ykköslinjan laittaisin kulkemaan keskustan ja mahdollisesti Kampin kautta Munkkisaareen. Samalla ykköseltä voitaisiin tiputtaa Kallion kierros pois ja linja kulkisi suoraan Mäkelänkatua ja Hämeentietä pitkin. Tällöin seiskan voisi poistaa Mäkelänkadulta ja siirtää kiertolinja kulkemaan Pasilasta Hermannin ja Kalasataman kautta Kruununhakaan nykyiselle reitilleen. Ilmalaan jatkettu ysi ja nykyisenlainen seiska tuntuvat jotenkin päällekkäisiltä. Näillä korvautuisi Kaidin ehdottaman linja Munkkisaaresta Itä-Pasilaan. Linjatunnus 2 sopisi siten jo ehdotetulle Katajanokan terminaali - Ruoholahti -linjalle ja 4T lopetettaisiin. 

Kolmosten taasen kuuluu mielestäni kulkea Karhupuiston kautta, ainakin jos yöliikennettä on jatkossakin vain kolmosilla ja nelosilla. Yövaunulla lienee enemmän kysyntää Kallion keskustassa kuin Linjoilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- päätepysäkille tulleet vaunut vain jatkavat toisella linjalla eteenpäin, joten miksi tuo systeemi ei toimisi Helsingissä?


No toimiihan se täälläkin marraskuusta lähtien, kun 3 alkaa vaihtaa tunnustaan Eläintarhalla ja Kaivopuistossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No toimiihan se täälläkin marraskuusta lähtien, kun 3 alkaa vaihtaa tunnustaan Eläintarhalla ja Kaivopuistossa.


Tuo muutos astunee voimaan kuitenkin 1.1.2009, eikö?
Göteborgissa linjat 6 ja 2 muodostivat ennen Skånegatanin raitiotien valmistumista 2000-luvun alussa vastaavan sarjan. Kilpi vaihtui lennossa ilman, että vaunu tekisi "täyskäännöstä". Iltaisin ja muina hiljaisina aikoina jotkut kolmosen ajosarjat ovat siellä olleet kytköksissä 13:n sarjoihin, jolloin vaunu on Marklandsgatanilla siirtynyt vastaavalla tavoin linjalta toiselle. Linjat tulevat kyseiseen paikkaan eri suunnilta (joten täyskäännöstä ei tapahdu tässäkään tapauksessa).

----------


## 339-DF

> Nürnbergissä linjan vaihtaminen päätepysäkillä (kulkusuuntaa vaihtamatta) ei tuota ongelmia ainakaan raitiolinjojen 6 ja 9 kaakkoisella päätepysäkillä:
> http://www.vgn.de/media/static/linie...pdf?NoScript=1
> Doku -Zentrumissa ei ole mitään kääntösilmukkaa vaan päätepysäkille tulleet vaunut vain jatkavat toisella linjalla eteenpäin, joten miksi tuo systeemi ei toimisi Helsingissä?


Täältä voi puolestaan ladata San Franciscon linjakartan http://transit.511.org/static/provid...2007102343.pdf. Linjat K ja T ovat itse asiassa yhtä ja samaa heilurilinjaa, tunnus vaihtuu molemmissa suunnissa heti yhteiselle osuudelle tultaessa. Huomasin tuon aivan sattumalta kun satuin vilkaisemaan kyydistä jäädessäni vielä linjatunnusta.

----------


## kouvo

> Esittämäni linja 11 on erittäin ongelmallinen kantakaupungissa.


Linja 11 (Laajasalosta) näyttää jokaisessa versiossa jättävän keskustan paitsioon. Oletettavasti kuitenkin myös linjan 11 matkustajille tärkein matkakohde on nimenomaa keskusta, joten mielestäni sinne pitäisi ennenkaikkea tarjota suora yhteys ja jättää toissijaiset kohteet vaihdollisiksi.

Lisäksi Kalasatamasta(M)/Sörnäisistä(M) pitäisi olle suorempi raideyhteys (Pasilan kautta) Meilahden sairaala-alueelle. Esim. suurinpiirtein bussilinja 
58B reittiä seuraillen.

----------


## petteri

Ihan mielenkiintoinen kartta. Minusta Ysin voisi alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti kyllä pidentää joko Merisatamanrantaan tai Munkkisaareen.

----------


## Jusa

Eipä ole enää satamaradan kiskotkaan esteenä Munkkisaareen!
Järkevän asemakaavan antaessa mahdollisuuden, niin varmaan arvon lautakunnat; KSL ja JKL tekevät esityksen.

----------


## Kaid

> Hyviä versioita olet tehnyt. Versio III:ssa ei ole ehkä mitään muuta vikaa kuin se, että Kalasataman raitiotieyhteydet hieman kiertävät keskustaa. Aivan ydinkeskustasta (eli useimmille tarkoittaa samaa kuin Rautatieasema tai Lasipalatsi) ei pääse raitiovaunulla Kalasatamaan - mutta toki metrolla pääsee. Ja toisaalta, jos viet raitiolinjan 1 pois Käpylästä, niin en takaa mitä Käpylä -seura tekisi sinulle.


Versio III:ssa linjat 1 ja 11 tosiaan kiertävät ydinkeskustan aika tehokkaasti. Pointtina tässä oli välttää keskustan kiskojen liikaa ruuhkautumista, I ja II versioiden kuusi Kaivokadulla kulkevaa linjaa vaikuttivat minusta aika ruuhka-alttiilta.

Käpylä-seuran mahtia ei toki pidä vähätellä, joten ehkä sittenkin unohdamme ajatuksen linjan 1 poistamisesta Käpylästä.  :Biggrin: 




> Oulunkylään pidennetyn ykköslinjan laittaisin kulkemaan keskustan ja mahdollisesti Kampin kautta Munkkisaareen. Samalla ykköseltä voitaisiin tiputtaa Kallion kierros pois ja linja kulkisi suoraan Mäkelänkatua ja Hämeentietä pitkin. Tällöin seiskan voisi poistaa Mäkelänkadulta ja siirtää kiertolinja kulkemaan Pasilasta Hermannin ja Kalasataman kautta Kruununhakaan nykyiselle reitilleen. Ilmalaan jatkettu ysi ja nykyisenlainen seiska tuntuvat jotenkin päällekkäisiltä. Näillä korvautuisi Kaidin ehdottaman linja Munkkisaaresta Itä-Pasilaan. Linjatunnus 2 sopisi siten jo ehdotetulle Katajanokan terminaali - Ruoholahti -linjalle ja 4T lopetettaisiin.


Ehdottoman loistava ja viehättävän yksinkertainen ratkaisu. Karttamuotoinen tulkintani aiheesta saattaa seurata perästä...




> Kolmosten taasen kuuluu mielestäni kulkea Karhupuiston kautta, ainakin jos yöliikennettä on jatkossakin vain kolmosilla ja nelosilla. Yövaunulla lienee enemmän kysyntää Kallion keskustassa kuin Linjoilla.


Tämä lienee aivan totta, en suorainaisesti tullut ajatelleeksi yöliikennettä. Toisaalta jos kolmonen ja ysi jäävät molemmat Kallion keskustaan, vievät molemmat linjat samalle alueelle (Helsingin) keskustassa, kun taas Linjoilta ei ole keskustayhteyttä lainkaan. Tämä on tietysti suhteellisen merkityksetön asia, mutta pääasiallinen syy kolmojen Linjojen kiertoon kartassani.




> Linja 11 (Laajasalosta) näyttää jokaisessa versiossa jättävän keskustan paitsioon. Oletettavasti kuitenkin myös linjan 11 matkustajille tärkein matkakohde on nimenomaa keskusta, joten mielestäni sinne pitäisi ennenkaikkea tarjota suora yhteys ja jättää toissijaiset kohteet vaihdollisiksi.


Vaikka suora keskustayhteys on sinällään tärkeä asia, ei minusta ollut järkevää kierrättää kaikkia Laajasalon linjoja keskustan kautta. Suoraa keskustayhteyttä vaille jäisi suhteellisen pieni pätkä linjan 11 itäpäästä, ja 11 reitin varrella on erittäin hyvät vaihtomahdollisuudet kahdeksaan eri keskustaan menevään linjaan, ja metroon.

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

> päädyin tekemään parannallun version alkuperäisestä ehdotuksestani


Erinomaisen hyviä ehdotuksia ja erittäin hyvää raitiovisiota. Yksi huomio ja parannusehdotus: Eiran ja Munkkisaaren tulevan, uuden asuinalueen liikenneyhteydet ovat linjan 1 tai 2 jatkamisesta huolimatta kovin huonot ja matka keskustaan vaihtoyhteyksien äärelle kestää kohtuuttoman kauan (15-20 min). Olisi paikallaan lisätä yhteys eteläisestä kantakaupungista, kenties Katajanokan terminaalilta eteläistä kantakaupunkia kolmosen reittiä kiertäen ja jatkaen esim tehtaankadulta telakkakatua pitkin hietsun torille ja sieltä edelleen Ruoholahden metroasemalle (tai kamppiin), jo(i)sta hyvät vaihtoyhteydet Espoon suunnan busseihin ja kampista lisäksi kaukoliikenteen busseihin.

Nykyisellään Hernesaaresta paras yhteys Metroon, Espoon busseihin ja kaukoliikenteen busseihin on polkupyörä. Meren rannalla kuitenkin tuulee paljon, ja tuo alue ei ole parhainta pyöräilyaluetta syksyn sateessa ja viimassa.

----------


## moxu

Eteläisissä kaupunginosissa voitaisii, ei vaan pitäisi pyrkiä siihen, että raitiovaunut, taksit ja kevyt liikenne ovat useimmilla kaduilla ainoa sallittu liikennemuoto. Tätä ideaa voisi kehitellä myös Kallion suunnalla ja miksei muuallakin. Autojen kansoittamille kaduille ei ratikkakiskoja enää saisi tehdä, vaan spårien oletusaroisen kulkemisen olisi oltava kumipyöristä jokseenkin riippumatonta.

Linjastoajatukseni olisi tämäntyyppinen:
1 nykyisen 1A:n kaltainen, mahdollisia täydennyksiä molempiin päätyihin.
2 Munkkisaari-Korkeavuorenkatu-Kaivokatu-Linjat-Sturenkatu-Pasila-Ilmala-Kivihaka-Etelä-Haaga
3BT nykyisellään
4 nykyisellään, 4T lopetettu
5 Skattan terminaali-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Asema-aukio-Arkadiankatu/vanha satamaratakuilu-Länsiterminaali (linjaa ajettaisiin vain laivojen kulkuaikoina ja vaunuilla, joissa olisi normaalia enemmän tavaratilaa)
6 nykyisellään, täydennyslenkki Jätkäsaareen
7AB sellaisena, millaiseksi sitä nyt ollaan kehittämässä
8 nykyisellään
9 nykyisellään, etelässä kuten 2 ja jos Merikadun varteen saadaan kiskot, nämä kiertäisivät Eira-Munkkisaari-Merikatu-osuuden 2 myötä- ja 9 vastapäivään
10 nykyisellään, ehkä jatko Etelä-Haagan suuntaan tai jopa Pajamäkeen ja Pitskuun
11 Kalasatama-Hagis-keskusta-Kamppi-Töölö-Munkkivuori-Pajamäki-Pitäjänmäen asema
12 Arabianranta-Hermanninranta-Kalasatama-Hagis-asema-Jätkäsaari (jos mahdollista, niin entistä satamaratakuilua pitkin, kuten femmakin)

----------


## kemkim

> Kommentteja, parannusehdotuksia?


Rohkeampaa uudistusmieltä. Kun ratikkalinjat joka tapauksessa laitetaan uusiksi, niin turha pidättäytyä historiallisissa jäänteissä kuten 3:n kiertolinjassa. Tehdään täysin uudet linjat, joissa on mahdollisimman vähän turhaa päällekkäisyyttä ja jotka palvelevat mahdollisimman hyvin kaikkia alueita.

----------


## Jusa

Mahtuisiko vanhaan satamaratakuiluun kaksi rataa vierekkäin ja jos mahtuisi niin mikä olisi linjaus Elielin kohdalla. Olisiko Simonkatu/Kamppi kuitenkin käyttäjäystävällisempi.

----------


## Max

Onko ykkösen jatkamista Pohjolankatua ja Oulunkyläntietä Oulunkylän asemalle koskaan vakavasti suunniteltu? Tilaa olisi ja suoraa katua ajettavaksi, ja sieltä saisi vaihtoyhteyden eteenpäin junalla ja jokerilla...

----------


## Max

Ohessa oma yritelmäni aiheesta. Ajatuksena se, että kaikilla linjoilla f=10 ruuhka-aikana ja muulloinkin noudatetaan tasaväliä. Raitiolinjojen lisärakentaminen painottuu keskustan itäpuolelle, minkä takia lännessä tulee tiukkaa päätepysäkeistä ja tässä versiossa on linjalle 16 otettu esim. Töölöntorin lenkki uudelleen käyttöön.

Kartassa ovat vihreällä ne linjat, jotka pysähtyvät rautatieaseman pysäkillä. Punaiset pysähtyvät Stockan edessä ja siniset eivät kummassakaan näistä. Aleksilla ja Kaivokadulla tulee tosi tiukkaa, mutta kai niistäkin 8 vaunua 10 minuutin aikana pitäisi mahtua, jos aikataulujen pitävyyttä etuuksin parannetaan  :Wink: 

Linjasto näyttäisi tältä:
1 Koskela - Käpylä - Sörnäinen - Kamppi - Merikatu
2 Vallila - Linjat - Kirurgi
3 kiertolinja Eläintarha - Töölö - Senaatintori - Kallio - Eläintarha
4 Katajanokka - Munkkiniemi
5 Laajasalo - Töölö - Kamppi - Munkkivuori
6 Arabia - Bulevardi - Hernesaari
7 kiertolinja Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Senaatintori - Linjat - Mäkelänkatu - Pasila
8 Arabia - Jätkäsaari
9 Ilmala - Pasila - Kallio - Kamppi - Jätkäsaari
10 Yliskylä - Pikku-Huopalahti
11 Kyläsaari - Hakaniemi - Kuusitie
12 Katajanokan terminaali - Rautatieasema - Kamppi - Länsiterminaali
13 Munkkivuori - Aleksi - Kyläsaari
14 Hietalahti - Kruunuvuorenranta
15 Oulunkylä - Kätilöopisto - Sörnäinen - Senaatintori - Kolmikulma
16 Eira - Kaivopuisto - Kauppatori - Töölöntori
17 Munkkiniemi - Pasila - Kyläsaari - Kalasatama
18 kiertolinja Kaivopuisto - Kamppi - Töölö - Kallio - Kruununhaka - Kaivopuisto

----------


## hylje

Aleksin ja Kaivokadun ruuhkautuminen on väliaikainen ongelma. Mielellään kasvattaisi kapasiteettia jotta kaula säilyisi, mutta investoida ei voi kaikkeen yhtäaikaa. 

Esplanadille (mielummin eteläpuolelle, jatkuen suoraan Bulevardille) mahtuu rakentaa rinnakkaista väylää myöhemmin, ja parilla poikittaislinkillä Unioninkatua ja Mikonkatua pitkin voi linjat toimittaa mahdollisimman tasaisesti ristiin.

----------


## GT8N

> Esplanadille (mielummin eteläpuolelle, jatkuen suoraan Bulevardille) mahtuu rakentaa rinnakkaista väylää myöhemmin, ja parilla poikittaislinkillä Unioninkatua ja Mikonkatua pitkin voi linjat toimittaa mahdollisimman tasaisesti ristiin.


Juurikin näin. Tätä ennen on investointejakin suurempi ongelma saada kävelykeskusta. Espasta tulee oikein viihtyisää aluetta jalankulkijoille, sekä hyvä reitti ratikoille, mutta näillä näkymin sitä päivää joutuuodottamaan _todella_ kauan. :Frown:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kartassa ovat vihreällä ne linjat, jotka pysähtyvät rautatieaseman pysäkillä. Punaiset pysähtyvät Stockan edessä ja siniset eivät kummassakaan näistä. Aleksilla ja Kaivokadulla tulee tosi tiukkaa, mutta kai niistäkin 8 vaunua 10 minuutin aikana pitäisi mahtua, jos aikataulujen pitävyyttä etuuksin parannetaan


10 min perusvuoroväli on oikein hyvä. Jo nykyisin liikennemäärin ajetaan silloin nykykaluston mitoilla kahden vaunun junia. Tosin puhun mieluummin 40-metrisistä junista ja totean samalla, että 37 m on tavallinen nykyään tilatun ja toimitettavan vaunun pituus.

8 vuoroa 10 minuutissa on paljon, mutta ei mahdotonta, jos tällaista liikennettä ei sotketa autojen poikittaisliikenteellä. Helsingissä tämä vaan ei oikein ole mahdollista, vaikka saataisiinkin kävelykeskusta. Yksikin liikennevaloristeys, ja radan läpäisyajasta katoaa 5060 %. Se merkitsee, että onkin 8 vuoroa per 5 minuuttia, ja se ei enää toimi ongelmitta. Vaaditaan kahden vuoron vetävät pysäkit ja peräkkäinajo, jolloin linjanopeus laskee liiaksi.

Linjakartassasi oli muutama asia, joita vierastin. Esim. se, ettei Pasilan ja Kalasataman välillä ole vaihdotonta yhteyttä. Tästä tulee mieleeni Budapestin omituinen linjasto, jossa monet linjat päättyvät päittäin, ja normaalikäytäntö on, että vuorollinen matkustajia vaihtaa vaunusta toiseen.

Mitä jos hylkäisit selvemmin nykyisen linjaston ja ajattelisit linjaston Prahan tapaan, kuten osittain olet jo tehnytkin. Mutta esim. linjojen 11, 13 ja 17 kanssa olet Prahan hyvää lähdeperustaista ajattelua vastaan. Nehän lähtevät samalta suunnalta ja päätyvät kaikki samalle suunnalle, vaikkakin eri reittejä. Ne palvelisivat Mannerheimintien suuntaa paremmin, kun ne myös päätyvät eri sakaroille.

Helsingissä Töölönlahti vain muodostaa reiän keskelle kaupunkia, josta seuraa tiettyä haastetta. Kuten GT8N:n mainitsema tarve Espan radoille. Jos näin lähekkäin olevat samansuuntaiset radat tuntuvat omituiselta, niin uskon vahvistusta saa Amsterdamista.

Antero

----------


## Max

Muokkasin vähän eilistä karttaa:

Linja 15 on muutettu kulkemaan Oulunkylästä Kolmikulmaan Töölönlahden länsipuolta; näin saadaan edes yksi linja pois ruuhkaisimmilta osuuksilta.

Linja 7 vastaavasti on palautettu kulkemaan Sörnäisten kautta Linjojen sijasta.

Linja 13 on muutettu reitille Munkkivuori - Eira

Linja 16 on muutettu reitille Kyläsaari - Töölöntori

Linja 17 (joka kyllä edellisessäkin versiossa tarjosi vaihdottoman yhteyden Kalasatamasta Pasilaan) on jatkettu Kalasataman päässä Sompasaareen, jotta vaihto siitä suoraan Laajasaloon tulisi mahdolliseksi. Uusi reitti siis Sompasaari - Pasila - Munkkiniemi.

Kolli: Munkkiniemen alkupäästä menisi tämän mallin mukaan 18 ratikkaa ruuhkatunnissa keskustaan ja 6 Pasilan suuntaan.

Kokonaisuutena linjasto olisi siis näin:
1 Koskela - Käpylä - Sörnäinen - Kamppi - Merikatu
2 Vallila - Linjat - Kirurgi
3 kiertolinja Eläintarha - Töölö - Senaatintori - Kallio - Eläintarha
4 Katajanokka - Munkkiniemi
5 Laajasalo - Töölö - Kamppi - Munkkivuori
6 Arabia - Bulevardi - Hernesaari
7 kiertolinja Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Senaatintori - Sörnäinen - Pasila
8 Arabia - Sörnäinen - Töölö - Jätkäsaari
9 Ilmala - Pasila - Kallio - Kamppi - Jätkäsaari
10 Yliskylä - Pikku-Huopalahti
11 Kyläsaari - Hakaniemi - Kuusitie
12 Katajanokan terminaali - Rautatieasema - Kamppi - Länsiterminaali
13 Munkkivuori - Mannerheimintie - Aleksi - Eira
14 Hietalahti - Kruunuvuorenranta
15 Oulunkylä - Kätilöopisto - Sturenkatu - Ooppera - Kolmikulma
16 Kyläsaari - Kauppatori - Töölöntori
17 Munkkiniemi - Pasila - Kyläsaari - Kalasatama - Sompasaari
18 kiertolinja Kaivopuisto - Kamppi - Töölö - Kallio - Kruununhaka - Kaivopuisto

----------


## Max

> Esplanadille (mielummin eteläpuolelle, jatkuen suoraan Bulevardille) mahtuu rakentaa rinnakkaista väylää myöhemmin, ja parilla poikittaislinkillä Unioninkatua ja Mikonkatua pitkin voi linjat toimittaa mahdollisimman tasaisesti ristiin.


Eikös Unioninkatu ole Tuomiokirkon paikkeilla aika jyrkkä? Ajattelin vain, että siihen voi olla vaikeaa ellei mahdotonta saada riittävää pyöristyskulmaa (olen oppinut uuden sanan) nykyaikaisia raitiovaunuja varten, ja uskoakseni suuremmat remontit siellä päin voivat nostattaa aikamoisen valitusvyöryn.

----------


## hylje

Tuskin nykytilanteessa voi perustella Unioninkadun pystyoikaisemista. Ei ole pakottavaa tarvetta. Tilanne on eri, mikäli olemassaolevat väylät ovat tukehtumaisillaan. Tällä perusteella voidaan ylipäätään ottaa Espa raiteiden piiriin.

----------


## Max

> Linja 16 on muutettu reitille Kyläsaari - Töölöntori


Tarkemmin ajatellen tuo 16 voisi jatkua Töölöntorilta Meilahden sairaalan pihaan, että saadaan Topeliuksenkadun kiskoille parempi 5 min vuoroväli.

----------


## Max

Tässä vielä paranneltu versio ja kauniimpi kartta  :Smile: 

Vähän annoin vielä mielikuvituksen laukata Herttoniemen ja Haagan suunnalla... Varsinaisesti kartta on viimeistelty Wordissä, mistä tuli vähän ongelmia, kun Paint tahtoi lisätä sinne valkoisia reunuksia. Koettakaa kestää  :Smile:

----------


## Max

Nyt ovat tekniset taitoni parantuneet sen verran, että voin laittaa tänne entistä ehomman version tuosta edellisen viestin kartasta. Linjasto sama, valkoiset reunat poissa.

----------


## Kaid

Ja vielä yksi ehdotelma minunkin puoleltani:

Kartta (tarkemmin katsottuna kartan yhteydessä oleva linjalistaus ei pidä paikkaansa kartan kanssa)

Linjat tässä vaihtoehdossa olisivat:

1: Oulunkylä - Linjat - Kaivopuisto - Töölö - Meilahti (korvaa pääosin linjan 14B)
2: Merikatu - Sörnäinen - Pasila - Munkkivuori
3: kiertolinja Eläintarha - Töölö - Senaatintori - Kallio - Eläintarha (näköjään täsmälleen sama linja kuin Maxilla)
4: Katajanokka - Meilahti (sama kuin nykyinen)
5: Munkkisaari - Kauppatori - Kuusitie (korvaa osin kolmosen eteläisen lenkin ja täydentää Mannerheimintien linjoja)
6: Arabianranta - Hernesaari
7: kiertolinja Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Senaatintori - Kalasatama - Pasila (MrArakawa:n ehdotuksen mukaan)
8: Arabianranta - Jätkäsaari
9: Ilmala - Länsiterminaali (Länsiterminaalilta vaunut jatkavat linjana 13)
10: Huopalahti - Rautatientori - Yliskylä
11: Munkkivuori - Töölö - Merihaka - Sompasaari - Laajasalo
12: Kruunuvuorenranta - Senaatintori - Salmisaari
13: Länsiterminaali - Katajanokan terminaali (Länsiterminaalilta vaunut jatkavat linjana 9)

----------


## j-lu

> Ja vielä yksi ehdotelma minunkin puoleltani:
> 
> Kartta (tarkemmin katsottuna kartan yhteydessä oleva linjalistaus ei pidä paikkaansa kartan kanssa)


Rautatieaseman pysäkkiä käyttäisi seitsemän linjaa. Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun/Simonkadun risteyksestä kulkisi yksitoista linjaa (jos oikein laskin). 

Mahtuuko? Jos ei mahdu, niin löytyykö ratkaisua (ilman pisaraa)?

----------


## hylje

Rinnakkaiskatuja tulee ottaa käyttöön joko seuraavaan kortteliin, jos mahtuu, tai nykyisten raiteiden vierelle kuten Hakaniemessä. Ihanteellisesti joka kadulla olisi raiteet, joilla kulkisi pari kolme linjaa: kävelymatkat lyhenevät entisestään mutta eri suuntiin pääsee.

Rautatieaseman tietämillä voisi olla perusteltua jonkinlainen Kaisaniemen rannalta Töölönlahden puolelle ratapihan yli menevä uusi raitiokatu. Etelämpänä puolestaan Espa voisi jo pikkuhiljaa olla raitiovaunujen piirissä.

----------


## ultrix

> Etelämpänä puolestaan Espa voisi jo pikkuhiljaa olla raitiovaunujen piirissä.


Mutta kumpi Espa, eteläinen vai pohjoinen? Eteläisessä etuna olisi se, ettei oltaisi liian lähellä Aleksia ja palveltaisiin samalla Espan eteläpuolisia kortteleita, joihin pääsee lyhyellä kävelyllä lähinnä kympillä.

Autoliikenne käyttäisi tällöin kumpaankin suuntaan Pohjois-Espaa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Mutta kumpi Espa, eteläinen vai pohjoinen? Eteläisessä etuna olisi se, ettei oltaisi liian lähellä Aleksia ja palveltaisiin samalla Espan eteläpuolisia kortteleita, joihin pääsee lyhyellä kävelyllä lähinnä kympillä.
> 
> Autoliikenne käyttäisi tällöin kumpaankin suuntaan Pohjois-Espaa.


Ja samalla saisi myös yhdeyden Bulevardille. Mutta miten Kappelin päässä, kun Espa laskeutuu Unioininkadulle?

----------


## ess

> Autoliikenne käyttäisi tällöin kumpaankin suuntaan Pohjois-Espaa.


Myös bussilinja 16?

----------


## ultrix

> Myös bussilinja 16?


Voisi olla syytä. Tällöin Etelä-Espa voitaisiin muuttaa ruohoradaksi.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Ja samalla saisi myös yhdeyden Bulevardille. Mutta miten Kappelin päässä, kun Espa laskeutuu Unioininkadulle?


Pelkkä Espan käyttäminen ei muuten paljon auta, jos liikaa linjoja menee sumppuristeyksistä, kuten vaikka Kaisaniemenkatu - Siltasaarenkatu - Liisankatu - Unioninkatu ja Mannerheimintie - Kaivokatu - Simonkatu.

Kun uusi reittejä suunnitellaan, pitäisi löytää reittejä, jotka eivät ainakaan lisää ja mielellään keventävät kuormitusta reiteillä

1) Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Siltasaarenkatu - Hämeentie reitillä välillä Mannerheimintie - Mäkelänkatu JA

2) Mannerheimintiellä välillä Erottaja - Tukholmankatu

Myös noiden katujen ylittäminen katutasossa on erittäin voimakkaasti vältettävää, jos raitioverkon nopeutta ja läpäisykykyä halutaan kehittää. Noilla kaduillahan ongelman ainoa liikkuva osa, eivät ole raitiovaunut eikä liikennettä voida suunnitella vain ratikoiden mukaan vaan myös ainakin bussit ja jalankulkijat pitää ottaa huomioon.

----------


## j-lu

> Pelkkä Espan käyttäminen ei muuten paljon auta, jos liikaa linjoja menee sumppuristeyksistä, kuten vaikka Kaisaniemenkatu - Siltasaarenkatu - Liisankatu - Unioninkatu ja Mannerheimintie - Kaivokatu - Simonkatu.


Suurin ongelma nykyisessä raitiovaunuliikenteessä lienee, että pohjois-eteläsuunnassa on oikeastaan vain kaksi väylää: Mannerheimintie ja Siltasaarenkatu-Kaisaniemenkatu. Töölön läpi tarvittaisiin jo nykyisellään välttämättä toinen reitti. Ongelma vain pahenee, kun Jätkäsaari on valmis. 

Todennäköisempää kuin raitiovaunureitin rakentaminen pitkin Fredrikinkatua ja Topeliuksen katua lienee kuitenkin Töölön metro...

----------


## Jusa

> Todennäköisempää kuin raitiovaunureitin rakentaminen pitkin Fredrikinkatua ja Topeliuksen katua lienee kuitenkin Töölön metro...


Toivottavasti ei.
Raitiovaunu palvelee paremmin asukkaita sopivine pysäkkiväleineen keskustan alueella, johonka Meilahden klinikatkin kuuluvat.
Joissakin suunnitelmissa on jo karttoihin piiretty Fredan ja Topeliuksen radat.

----------


## ess

> Suurin ongelma nykyisessä raitiovaunuliikenteessä lienee, että pohjois-eteläsuunnassa on oikeastaan vain kaksi väylää: Mannerheimintie ja Siltasaarenkatu-Kaisaniemenkatu.


Myös Hakaniemeen olisi hyvä saada varayhteys esmes. Kauppatorilta Pohjoisrantaa pitkin Merihakaan ja siitä edelleen Kalasatamaan. Pitkällä sillalla kulkee nykyisin viisi raitiotielinjaa ja se onkin pahin akilleen kantapää koko verkossa.

----------


## kultsiballo

Tässä oma hahmotelmani Helsingin raitioteistä.

Elikkäs linjat olisivat seuraavat:
1 Oulunkylä - Käpylä - Vallila - Hakaniemi - Kauppatori - Eira - Hernesaari
2 Jätkäsaari - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Merihaka - Kalasatama - Hermanni - Käpylä as
3 Kamppi - Kaivopuisto - Kauppatori - Rautatientori - Linjat - Eläintarha - Töölö - Kamppi
4 Munkkiniemi - Meilahti - Ooppera - Ylioppilastalo - Katajanokka
5 Munkkivuori - Meilahti - Töölö - Rautatientori - Kruununhaka
6 Jätkäsaari - Hietalahti - Rautatientori - Sörnäinen - Arabia - Vanhakaupunki
7 Siirtolapuutarha - Pasilan as - Ooppera - Hietalahti - Eira
8 Jätkäsaari - Ruoholahti - Töölö - Sörnäinen - Arabia
9 Ilmala - Pasilan as - Hakaniemi - Rautatientori - Merikatu
10 Huopalahden as - Pikku-Huopalahti Ooppera - Ylioppilastalo - Kirurgi
11 Pitäjänmäen as - Pikku-Huopalahti - Töölö - Kamppi - Eiran sairaala - Merikatu
12 Hernesaari - Hietalahti - Sibeliuksenpuisto - Itä-Pasila
13 Katajanokan terminaali - Kauppatori - Töölö - Siirtolapuutarha
14 Kasarmitori - Kauppatori - Hakaniemi - Sörnäinen - Länsi-Pasila

----------


## Max

Hei Kultsiballo, missäs Laajasalo?

----------


## Jusa

Samoin Jokeri ja siihen liittyvät liityntälinjat!

Halliratkaisustahan saa nyt varmistuksen, että Jokeri vaunuja tullaan säilyttämään samoissa halleissa = sama raideleveys.

Annetaan ammattilaisten suunnitella linjasto meille, mutta haaveilla aina saa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Halliratkaisustahan saa nyt varmistuksen, että Jokeri vaunuja tullaan säilyttämään samoissa halleissa = sama raideleveys.


Minä luin halliselvityksen niin, että siitä saa varmistuksen että Jokeri-vaunuja _ei_ säilytetä samoissa halleissa.




> Raide-Jokerin suunnittelutyön aikana on kuitenkin käynyt selväksi, että siirtomatkat Koskelaan tai Vallillaan olisivat todennäköisesti kokonaistaloudellisesta näkökulmasta liian pitkiä. Sen sijaan raskaita huolto- tai korjaustöitä vaunuille voitaisiin tarvittaessa tehdä näillä varikoilla.


Linkki: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...Helsingiss.pdf

----------


## kultsiballo

Laajasalon-yhteydet jätin aluksi pois, koska pidän itse parempana ratkaisuna metroa. Tein nyt sitten kakkosversion, koska itsekin aloin kiinnostua, miten ne voisivat mennä...

Eli Laajasalon-liikenne hoidettaisiin kolmella linjalla: 5 (Munkkivuoresta Kruununhaan kautta) sekä 15 ja 16. Uutta on myös linjan 14 ohjaaminen Krunikan ja Kalasataman kautta, ei Hakaniemen.

Linjaluettelo on siis uudistettuna tällainen:

1 Oulunkylä - Käpylä - Vallila - Hakaniemi - Kauppatori - Eira - Hernesaari
2 Jätkäsaari - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Merihaka - Kalasatama - Hermanni - Käpylä as
3 Kamppi - Kaivopuisto - Kauppatori - Rautatientori - Linjat - Eläintarha - Töölö - Kamppi
4 Munkkiniemi - Meilahti - Ooppera - Ylioppilastalo - Katajanokka
5 Munkkivuori - Meilahti - Töölö - Rautatientori - Kruununhaka - Sompasaari - Laajasalo
6 Jätkäsaari - Hietalahti - Rautatientori - Sörnäinen - Arabia - Vanhakaupunki
7 Siirtolapuutarha - Pasilan as - Ooppera - Hietalahti - Eira
8 Jätkäsaari - Ruoholahti - Töölö - Sörnäinen - Arabia
9 Ilmala - Pasilan as - Hakaniemi - Rautatientori - Merikatu
10 Huopalahden as - Pikku-Huopalahti Ooppera - Ylioppilastalo - Kirurgi
11 Pitäjänmäen as - Pikku-Huopalahti - Töölö - Kamppi - Eiran sairaala - Merikatu
12 Hernesaari - Hietalahti - Sibeliuksenpuisto - Itä-Pasila
13 Katajanokan terminaali - Kauppatori - Töölö - Siirtolapuutarha
14 Kasarmitori - Kauppatori - Kruununhaka - Kalasatama - Sörnäinen - Länsi-Pasila
15 Salmisaari - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Kruununhaka - Yliskylä - Herttoniemi
16 Kolmikulma - Rautatientori - Kruununhaka - Laajasalo



---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:46 ----------




> Samoin Jokeri ja siihen liittyvät liityntälinjat!


Keskityinkin tässä enemmän keskustan linjoihin. Kannatan todellakin Jokeria, se on hyvä nykyisellä reitillään. Toivon myös, että se toteutettaisiin rautatielevyisenä ja laajennettaisiin oikeaksi esikaupunkiverkostoksi; syöttöbussit korvattaisiin sillä (no, siihen nyt on vielä aikaa..)

Liityntälinjojahan tuossa minun kartassani jo on: esim. 1 Oulunkylään, 10 Huopalahteen, 11 Pitäjänmäkeen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:50 ----------

9:ä jatkaisin vielä ylöspäin, mutta siitä keskustelen tarkemmin 9:ä käsittelevässä ketjussa. En myöskään piirrä enää uutta karttaa sen takia  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albert

> Tässä oma hahmotelmani Helsingin raitioteistä. Kuvapohjan olen ottanut Raitio.org:sta, anteeksipyyntöni heille!


Hmm:



> ©: Sivuston copyright-oikeudet pidätetään. Aineiston osittainenkin uudelleen julkaiseminen missä muodossa tahansa ilman Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n lupaa on tekijänoikeuslain mukaisesti kielletty


Voisihan sitä lupaa edes kysyä. Esim. tässä tapauksessa oikeudet eivät ole edes SRS:n vaan kartan piirtäjän!!!

----------


## kultsiballo

Anteeksi nyt ihan oikeasti, tämä on nyt epähuomiossa mennyt huomiotta. Ilmoitin asiasta ylläpidolle ja nyt kartat on poistettu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Anteeksi nyt ihan oikeasti, tämä on nyt epähuomiossa mennyt huomiotta. Ilmoitin asiasta ylläpidolle ja nyt kartat on poistettu.


Google Mapsiin on erittäin helppo piirrellä linjoja. Suosittelen. Kaupan päälle saa ilmakuvapohjan tarvittaessa.

----------


## hamalhel

Minusta alkuperäinen kakkoslinja oli hyvä Kalasatamasta Pasilaan. Siinä kannattaa hyödyntää vanhaa satamarataa. Raitiovaunun voi ohjata Kumpulaan ja sieltä Kätilöopiston sairaalan editse Mäkelänkadulle, seiskan kiskoille aina Oikeustalolle ja sieltä ikivanhalle Tenholantielle, jota 23 käytti muinoin. Invalidisäätiöltä edelleen raitiovaunun 10 kiskoille, josta etelään Meilahteen.

Raitiovaunu 2 olisi hurjan nopea ruuhka-aikoina, koska se ei jumittaisi ruuhkissa. Ulkoilualueilla voisi ajatella lyhyitä tunneleita tai siltoja ylityksiin/alituksiin.

----------

